# Extra Door in Travel Van 620



## Brunel (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 2010 620 Travel Van which has the one garage door on the offside

Anybody know if I can have a second door on the near side of the same proportions?

Any idea of cost?

Any recommended traders to do the job.

Kind regards

Terry


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Brunel said:


> I have a 2010 620 Travel Van which has the one garage door on the offside
> 
> Anybody know if I can have a second door on the near side of the same proportions?
> 
> ...


Probably expensive. I was quoted over £2000 for a matching garage door on our Hymer, 2 years ago.

At some point I will be fitting/having fitted a Thetford style locker door as a cheaper option.

Good luck with your enquiries.


----------



## Brunel (Jun 30, 2012)

Many thanks


----------

